# Can bed liner rust out bed?



## GoSnow (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 96 gmc short bed.Can the plastic bed liner rust out the bed?Also,there are no holes drilled in steel bed floor.Should i do this?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Take a look at a good spray in liner. We do them at our shop and get trucks all the time that had plastic liners in them, they usually end up shifting back and forth a little and wear the paint off in the corners.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

GoSnow said:


> I have a 96 gmc short bed.Can the plastic bed liner rust out the bed?Also,there are no holes drilled in steel bed floor.Should i do this?


Yeah, they sure can. I used them for years but the chafing wore thru the paint and they always rusted. A couple of years back I switched to Line-X and haven't had a bit of trouble. But save your Line-X receipt for warranty repairs; at least here in Vermont you need proof of original ownership or the repairs cost $200

Pete


----------



## GoSnow (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks guys!I found holes in corners also.


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

Plastic bedliners are worthless. I pulled one out of our 94 Chevy last year and after years of use, the whole bed was rusted. Ill never put another one of them in a truck again. 
If you want a bedliner, go with a spray-in type.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I have never had a rust out problem with drop in on any of my trucks.
A little paint rub off. But I do carry anything from cement blocks, scrap,
lawn equipment,
junk and heavy stuff so a spray in won't work for me....................geo


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

No rust in either the 86 or the 89 which both have drop in liners. Paint rubbed off edges of ribs in both but no rust.Hall lots of fire wood, debris and such in them, no dents....01 has spray in liner due to 5th wheel hitch in it. Several dents in bed due to guys trowing stuff in it....Chuck


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*Rust liners*

I was given a '85 Silverado 1/2ton SB/SC plow truck a few years ago that literally rusted through the oil pan, power steering pump reservoir, firewall, and all inner fenders along with outer fenders, floors and most of sides of box. The only part of it that was intact was the box bed and inner sides which had a plastic liner that had rubbed off paint in a few spots but was in great shape other than that.

Needless to say I put a plastic drop in liner in my new truck.

I'd never seen an oil pan rust through before, and one day i hit the parking brake pedal and a lot of firewall crumbled into the engine compartment. Funny thing is that truck is still being used off road here in the Hudson Valley !.

Powerband


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got the rhino-liner in mine. It's help up great to all the abuse its taken.


----------

